# Sage Infuser



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

If you don't want the built in grinder on the Barista Express, it's the Infuser you want. Just checked with Sage, they have no plans to introduce this model to the UK

Just in case anyone wondered.


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Is that this one??

http://english.tehrankala.com/product_info.php?products_id=3370


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

I think it is. You can buy it from German Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00IHYFBAU/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1443542594&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=42611&dpPl=1&dpID=51mTC%2BtM1nL&ref=plSrch

It works out at about £415 including UK delivery if you have a credit card that is good for spending abroad (e.g. halifax clarity or post office)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Just watch as I believe these have a 54mm group head rather than the 58mm in the Dual Boiler?


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

risky said:


> Just watch as I believe these have a 54mm group head rather than the 58mm in the Dual Boiler?


Yes it is. The Infuser is the Barista Express minus the grinder. As the OP I contact Sage direct to see if they had plan's to release the Infuser in 2016. Alas they do not see it being released in the UK as a model, which is a shame as it's in the right area for those looking to take a step upwards but who have a separate grinder already. Oh the new Simonelli OscarII which is planned for 2016 poss Jan has eye catching lines lol.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

How does the Sage infuser compare to a Gaggia Classic?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

It's on Amazon UK btw, labelled as Breville Infuser: http://www.amazon.com/Breville-BES840XL-Infuser-Espresso-Machine/dp/B0089SSOR6


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

fede_luppi said:


> It's on Amazon UK btw, labelled as Breville Infuser: http://www.amazon.com/Breville-BES840XL-Infuser-Espresso-Machine/dp/B0089SSOR6


Thats Amazon US


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Thats Amazon US


Upss my mistake


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I am asking because I bumped into a second hand Sage Infuser in the UK for 150 pounds


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

As I want to upgrade from a Classic, I am not sure I would note any difference with the upgrade


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

fede_luppi said:


> I am asking because I bumped into a second hand Sage Infuser in the UK for 150 pounds


I would check the Country of Origin as you will probably find it's a US or EU model which would mean if it was under two years old any Warranty would not be valid here. Easiest way to check is it's Brand name. Breville would put it US or Canada, there's a rebranded version being sold in Finland.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

fede_luppi said:


> As I want to upgrade from a Classic, I am not sure I would note any difference with the upgrade


Depends what you done to the Classic mod wise. Other than a smaller Portafilter a Infuser or Barista Express vs a standard Classic has better water temperature, a pre-infusion which I just found out can be adjusted by holding down the brew/shot button then releasing to take it to full power. Adjustable PID temps, maybe not as strong steam but constant and you do not have to worry about the boiler emptying. Just depends what you want from the next machine vs the Classic. I suppose the next upgrade vs a SB unit would be HX machine like the Simonelli Oscar(or hold out as the OscarII soon to be released).


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

frothycoffeeman said:


> I would check the Country of Origin as you will probably find it's a US or EU model which would mean if it was under two years old any Warranty would not be valid here. Easiest way to check is it's Brand name. Breville would put it US or Canada, there's a rebranded version being sold in Finland.


That is a really good point. It is Australian. I will check the warranty with the buyer, and if the warranty is no longer valid here I will try to drop the price (is 150 a fair price?) or go for another option. Thanks


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Of course another drawback is that I would miss my naked portafilter here...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

fede_luppi said:


> Of course another drawback is that I would miss my naked portafilter here...


You can get the bottom shaved off a spare, or if you have access to a pillar drill and a hole saw (others have drilled out lots of holes, cut then filed) up to the job you can do it yourself. It is a PITA tho, and will cost what the PF is worth to have done at a workshop.


----------

